# Taking audio from one computer to record on another



## Darknezz (Mar 2, 2008)

I've been trying to figure out a way to take the audio from one computer and record it on another. Is there a way to do so?

The reason is that I'm trying to get the audio from Skype into a recording program, but the recording program is on a separate computer, because the recording program takes all of the power the computer has to run it, and running Skype at the same time on that computer would end up with explosions and pain.

Is there some cable that can transfer audio from one computer to another?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Sounds like you have crappy recording software or very old computers. In any case, you could simply connect the audio (Line Out) of one computer into the mic input of the second computer.


----------

